# Sandra Hüller - unten ohne in Über uns das All - 2 x Collage



## Rambo (1 März 2014)

In dem Spielfilm 'Über uns das All' ist die deutsche Schauspielerin Sandra Hüller einige male ohne Slip zu sehen, während sie meist ein T-Shirt trägt.
Also im klassischen Sinne unten ohne. Den Busen bekommt man nur immer wieder mal kurz von der Seite zu sehen. Doch einen Slip scheint sie hier nie zu tragen. Was das ganze dann auch noch besonders macht, ist dass Sandra Hüller total unrasiert ist und sie unten rum somit sehr behaart ist.



 

 

(Insgesamt 2 Dateien, 817.400 Bytes = 798,2 KiB)

Hochgeladen mit Irada 1.4o (von 2011-02-17)​Sandra Hüller


----------



## DonEnrico (1 März 2014)

Lecker, danke schön!


----------



## kaputnix (1 März 2014)

Rambo schrieb:


> In dem Spielfilm 'Über uns das All' ist die deutsche Schauspielerin Sandra Hüller einige male ohne Slip zu sehen, während sie meist ein T-Shirt trägt.
> Also im klassischen Sinne unten ohne. Den Busen bekommt man nur immer wieder mal kurz von der Seite zu sehen. Doch einen Slip scheint sie hier nie zu tragen. Was das ganze dann auch noch besonders macht, ist dass Sandra Hüller total unrasiert ist und sie unten rum somit sehr behaart ist.
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das ein Schamhaartoupet oder Naturhaar?


----------



## ridi01 (2 März 2014)

kaputnix schrieb:


> Ist das ein Schamhaartoupet oder Naturhaar?



Das war damals modern


----------



## Fuchs2010 (2 März 2014)

Einen Silbernen Bären hat sie bereits vor 8 Jahren gewonnen, nun kommt ein Schwarzer Bär dazu!


----------



## Geierhorst (13 März 2014)

Coole Ansicht


----------



## ba928 (2 Juli 2014)

kaputnix schrieb:


> Ist das ein Schamhaartoupet oder Naturhaar?



natürlich Natur 

aber so mag ich das


----------



## someone (30 März 2015)

gibts heutzutage viel zu selten


----------



## Celica (30 März 2015)

Netter Bär... Danke!


----------



## wolf1958 (31 März 2015)

Finde ich echt sexy.


----------



## Weltenbummler (31 März 2015)

Sie sollte sich mal Rasieren.


----------



## arabella1960 (1 Apr. 2015)

Super Aufnahmen vielen Dank


----------

